# Check this out! Movie coming in December



## Bianca (Oct 22, 2006)

I read the book from Christopher Paolini and I loooovveeee it and now they made a movie of it, it's coming out in december, yyyaaaay! Check it out:

www.eragonmovie.com


----------



## angeldust (Oct 22, 2006)

totally off topic but your avatar is cute as fcuk, girl. <3


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 22, 2006)

i can't wait for that movie! i saw the preview last week and it looks super cool!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 31, 2006)

2nd trailer is up on the website!


----------

